# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Crear espectaculo

## Zuvaa

Creo que tenemos que tener una identidad en el escenario, algo que llame la atención y que se convierta en un símbolo en lo que hacemos. Después de mucho buscar y después de mucho pensar en lo que podía hacer, me decanté por utilizar un sillón en mis espectáculos, presentarme a todos sentado en uno, con un aspecto elegante, distinguido y que mientras narro mi historia, y el espectador está mirando qué es lo que hago, presentarles mi número. Aunque se pueda pensar que puede caparme un poco el hecho de no moverme por el escenario, pienso que esto es una dificultad que las personas valoran y quieren conocer.

----------


## bydariogamer

Yo valoro más el dinamismo cuando actúo ante mucha gente. Es obvio que si te pasas dando vueltas por la sala al hacer magia de cerca los espectadores van a sospechar que estás tramando algo (aunque luego no lo hagas). Pero si haces magia en un escenario, creo que el hecho de que todo el público pueda verte desde varios ángulos les da confianza. Tal vez sea porque crean que justo a ellos les estás velando lo que ocurre. No se dan cuenta de que el que está más a la derecha o a la izquierda no están viendo nada raro. Por eso un sillón me parece excesivo. Tal vez estar sentado a una mesa en una silla que no oculte tu cuerpo sea más fiable. Hay que valorar si quieres crear un símbolo (el mago en el sillón) para "crear espectáculo" o darle más credibilidad al que ya tienes.

----------


## Darkman

Jorge Blass empieza y creo recordar que termina su espectáculo "Palabra de mago" desde un sillón. _Nihil novum sub sole._

----------


## bydariogamer

Sí, pero durante el espectáculo se mueve por todo el escenario. De hecho, se quita los zapatos sin que el público se dé cuenta en un momento dado.  :001 302:

----------

